
Ask HN: Best Cross-platform development tool that you've come across? - ramanujank
Apple Filemaker vs Force.com vs Microsoft Powerapps vs Zoho AppCreator.<p>The space seems to be crowding at the moment. Could users share their experiences?<p>It will help my ongoing evaluation. Thanks.
======
brudgers
Curious as the current results of your ongoing evaluation. It might help
clarify the scope of "cross platform", the relevant technologies, and the
scale at which they are applicable.

